# Check Your Air Conditioner



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

As we approach the summer months and temperatures climb above freezing even in Montana and Minnasota, I thought it would be a good public service to remind everyone of Ghosty's post from last year regarding air conditioners.

Ghosty's post

The tip that I found most useful was about sealing up the holes in the phenum above the air conditioner filter/control panel. I found several areas in my Outback where air was venting directly into ceiling. After taping these holes up, there was a dramatic change in the air flow, especially in th efront bedroom area.
I used some of that good shiney aluminum tape regular HVAC guys use because I was worried regular duct tape may peel away over time.

This 'mod" is well worth the 1/2 hour it'll take to do the job.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Also check your mounting Bolts mine are loose every year


----------

